# Samplelibraryreview- Sample Fuel's Pad Motion



## Sample Fuel (Mar 19, 2019)

Thanks to *SAMPLELIBRARYREVIEW* for taking the time to review PAD MOTION.

Here is a bit of the review.....

*"...this is an extremely versatile and powerful set of complex pads. The addition of the granular synthesis engine makes this an extremely attractive library at the price point it is being offered at and it helps it stand apart from the myriad of pad libraries that are on the market. So, if you like to delve into something out of the ordinary with sophisticated modulation abilities, you can do yourself a favor by picking this up. You won’t be disappointed."*


Read the full review here...

https://www.samplelibraryreview.com/the-reviews/review-pad-motion-by-sample-fuel/


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 19, 2019)

SOLD !! As well as most other SF Libs. 
My issue, but still sorting (maybe oversorting) Revolution. Some are touting current Output REV promo now, but seems like this was compared earlier. Revolution is thought to be REV and more.
Do I get this correctly ??


----------



## Sample Fuel (Mar 19, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> SOLD !! As well as most other SF Libs.
> My issue, but still sorting (maybe oversorting) Revolution. Some are touting current Output REV promo now, but seems like this was compared earlier. Revolution is thought to be REV and more.
> Do I get this correctly ??



For me my "dream" reversing instrument would be able to allow me to play a phrase in real time and have it reverse in real time as if I recorded a forward phrase, then bounced/rendered it, reverse it, then finally loop it. *REVOLUTION-CRE8* does exactly that in real time. You can play phrases that are as short as 1 beat or as long as 2 bars and it will reverse it in real time and loop it similar to a looper pedal. Not to mention it also has a granular pad layer as an option to make hybrid pads with reversing elements. It has been a great tool for me personally this year. I used it heavily on a show called MANIFEST(NBC) this year.

It does most everything REV can do and more except REV has some pre-recorded phrase loops that we did not do.

We also are in the process of doing some HUGE updates to *POLY, WAVE* and *PAD MOTION*. There will be a much better and bigger GUI interface. All will come with many new patches. WAVE and PAD MOTION are getting an enormous amount of new sample/wavetable content as well. For instance* PAD MOTION *current version comes with 127 sample sources.....the update will have over 600.

We will also be releasing "LITE" Free versions of the instruments instead restrictive demos. *POLY-LITE* will be released with the *POLY 2.0* update coming very very soon.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 19, 2019)

Very cool SF Update !  Revolution remains top of list for this capability.


----------



## Sample Fuel (Mar 19, 2019)

Oh most importantly.....I forgot to mention the updates are *FREE*.


----------



## Sample Fuel (Mar 20, 2019)

A preview of what the POLY 2.0 update looks and sounds like.....out in a few more days...


----------



## freecham (Mar 21, 2019)

The new interface is superb and the sound design is still as good as ever ! Thank you for this major free update.


----------



## ltmusic (Mar 21, 2019)

Great !! 
Can anyone compare to omnisphere ?


----------



## Sample Fuel (Mar 21, 2019)

ltmusic said:


> Great !!
> Can anyone compare to omnisphere ?



Omnisphere covers a lot of territory where as *POLY *is focused on being an Analog Modeled synth, however I feel *POLY* is easier and faster to use mostly thanks to the new SIMPLE page and the top portion of the Advanced page which use to be called the MAIN Page. 

For me I ventured to make this to fill a need in my composing tool kit. I wanted a synth that was super fast and easy to use with the goal of making most if not all the presets actually something I would use in my own TV/Film projects. I hate sorting through 100s of patches to only find a few that I can use.

Back to the interface of *POLY.* It is all about finding presets quick and being able to taylor them incredibly fast. You can add pulsing and motion all from the SIMPLE Page without searching for LFOs, Mod Matrix, etc... It is so simple to use and fast.

The website will probably be updated tomorrow that will have all the features laid out with new quick tutorial videos right next to the features on the website. 

To cover more of Omnipshere's territory you would need to add *WAVE* and especially *PAD MOTION*. *WAVE *will be getting an enormous update in about a month. Again the focus on these instruments are about a ton of really great useful sounds that are so easy to manipulate. I use them more than anything else for my scoring projects but they are not really trying to replace Omnisphere. They are just additional tools.


----------



## ltmusic (Mar 22, 2019)

Sample Fuel said:


> Omnisphere covers a lot of territory where as *POLY *is focused on being an Analog Modeled synth, however I feel *POLY* is easier and faster to use mostly thanks to the new SIMPLE page and the top portion of the Advanced page which use to be called the MAIN Page.
> 
> For me I ventured to make this to fill a need in my composing tool kit. I wanted a synth that was super fast and easy to use with the goal of making most if not all the presets actually something I would use in my own TV/Film projects. I hate sorting through 100s of patches to only find a few that I can use.
> 
> ...



Many thanks for the detailed answer. 
Definetly a great synth!! I Will try the demo version.


----------



## Sample Fuel (Mar 22, 2019)

ltmusic said:


> Many thanks for the detailed answer.
> Definetly a great synth!! I Will try the demo version.



Wait a couple more hours.....the demo version which is very restrictive is going to be removed and replaced by POLY-LITE.....a completely free version with a lot of presets but only has 1 OSCILLATOR plus a Noise Oscillator. Details later today....


----------



## Sample Fuel (Mar 22, 2019)

The website has been updated....

*POLY-LITE* is the new version you would want to get to try it out.

https://www.samplefuel.com/poly-lite

*POLY 2.0 *is out. 

https://www.samplefuel.com/poly

Emails anouncing, etc... will be coming soon.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 22, 2019)

Many THX !! Have all Sample Fuel except Revolution-CRE8, and hoping to add soon.
Will be watching for POLY Update e-mail !


----------



## Sample Fuel (Mar 22, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Many THX !! Have all Sample Fuel except Revolution and hoping to add soon.
> Will be watching for POLY Update e-mail !



No need to wait for the email....you can grab the update now....

*POLY 2.0 *update link...

https://www.samplefuel.com/updates


----------



## fadermate (Mar 28, 2019)

Looks cool


----------



## Fry777 (Mar 29, 2019)

@Sample Fuel thank you for this update, looking forward to try it !


----------

